

Asteroids bookmarklet with rudimentary multiplayer - let's blow up HN together - Cushman
http://realitymachine.net/asteroids.html

======
cstuder
A fun idea. But a note from the Github page:

 _At present the only "functionality" is the display of other players
locations on the page. That's pretty lame, right? But I'm tired..._

~~~
Cushman
True— although I think that's most of it, really. The comment I read that
inspired this idea just wanted to see the other players.

And if you really get into shooting stuff, the mayhem creates an excellent
illusion of participation :P

I think it's the sort of thing that needs a certain critical mass of players
to be engaging... maybe this just isn't the right time.

------
Cushman
Looks like it went down overnight, but the server is now running again.

